# OK, What is it???



## mtmtnman (Sep 18, 2009)

20,000 Sq Ft Victorian built in 1910. One of these was beside every toilet (10) in the home. What is it?


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Don't know really ....


A foot button that rings a bell in the servants quarters so someone can wipe your butt?

The bidet valve?


More likely - a fancy Victorian convenience pull/lever that released water from a hidden tank above to flush. 

All I got :thumbsup:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Odor burner...press the foot button and a puff of gas lights on fire to burn away the smell...???


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

overanalyze said:


> Odor burner...press the foot button and a puff of gas lights on fire to burn away the smell...???


Close... it is an ash-tray stand holder... :whistling


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

You only see those in the rockies and western part of the U.S. They're the floor fitting for the toilet holster. Even in the early 1900s, Americans in the West hung on to the notion of the old West, every man carrying his six-shooter, etc. When you went to use the toilet, you'd take out your gun and put it into holster next to the toilet. The nicest Victorian ones were tooled leather, silver, porcelain, etc.

Not many people have heard about them, as they disappeared around the time of WWI.

These days, some remodelers are using the floor fitting to install holders for wireless devices.


----------



## mtmtnman (Sep 18, 2009)

House is in Toronto Ontario. Here is a pic of a toilet in the basement bathroom that has been decommissioned...


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> House is in Toronto Ontario. Here is a pic of a toilet in the basement bathroom that has been decommissioned...


The house is in Ontario? Man, you need to fix your location information.

No problem, in Canada that would be the floor fitting for the hockey stick rack.


----------



## mtmtnman (Sep 18, 2009)

CarpenterSFO said:


> The house is in Ontario? Man, you need to fix your location information.
> 
> No problem, in Canada that would be the floor fitting for the hockey stick rack.


LOL! Just trying to help and acquaintance....


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

To me it just looks like a point for some mechanical attachment - a toilet paper stand, maybe the lower end of a grab bar. With 10 toilets, maybe it had a pre-WW1 existence as an old folks home, and they put a grab bar next to every toilet. It doesn't look like any sort of plumbing or electrical fitting to me.

They didn't put that many toilets in private homes in that era, and it suggests to me that there was some sort of group or institutional function to the place.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Supply for the old radiators ? You did say there was ten through out the home. And that's about the spot for the radiator in a bath. And judging by the damage on the lower part of the wall It just looks that way to me.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

blacktop said:


> Supply for the old radiators ? You did say there was ten through out the home. And that's about the spot for the radiator in a bath. And judging by the damage on the lower part of the wall It just looks that way to me.


Gas heater even 

That 'fitting' really reminds me of old gas valves that used keys to turn gas on and off. 

Overanalyze is probably closer. A pilot light type set up to burn off noxious fumes - The green mist that settles on the floor.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

Could it be a clean out? Does it unscrew a cap?


----------



## Anthill (Mar 23, 2013)

Texas Wax said:


> Gas heater even
> 
> That 'fitting' really reminds me of old gas valves that used keys to turn gas on and off.
> 
> Overanalyze is probably closer. A pilot light type set up to burn off noxious fumes - The green mist that settles on the floor.



pee fog?


----------

